# Have you seen the Perdura Brushes Deck Boss?



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you guys heard of these?? 



I got to use my new Stainer Brush by Perdura Brushes today. It's called the Deck Boss. Perdura Brushes is an Australian-based company who designs their own brushes. 

Their company ethos is based on making quality products that perform well, for quality results. 



I've been seeing the Deck Boss and the Perdura Brushes posts online for many months now. I've wanted a Deck Boss since I first saw it . Based on the pictures and some video, you can pretty much see it's a bad axx brush. IT'S 7" X 2", with long bristles that stain in the gaps easily.



Made for decks, possibly usable on fences or siding. Decks for dang sure...
This thing is 2 to 2&1/2 boards wide when pushing down on deck. It REALLY works WELL!!!!! 



NO lie. here's pictures, and I have video of it in use, on my instagram (xc_painter) and will show some footage on yt in near future. You have to see it brushing solid stain with ease...



Have any questions?? Feedback??



You can find these online, if anyone wants to know where... or you could even get one shipped by me if you want. They SEEM expensive... I'm an employee only... but I saw how fast and easy they work... worth EVERY penny, and pays for themselves on any single good sized project.




I brushed out over 600 sq feet of raw cedar with solid body today in about 45 minutes or less... making sure to fill the cracks and nail holes.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

That's a HUGE brush. Its the end of our exterior season of course but I just contacted them to see if I can get some into my store for next spring.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That's a HUGE brush. Its the end of our exterior season of course but I just contacted them to see if I can get some into my store for next spring.



AWESOME man! 

Tell them xc painter told ya about them if you could.
Your customers will all want one I think.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> AWESOME man!
> 
> Tell them xc painter told ya about them if you could.
> Your customers will all want one I think.



Are they a nylon/polyester or bristle/polyester blend? Does it work equally well with oil? How is it with splatter?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Sherwin had a nice line of 4, 5, 6" deck brushes, but I never liked the hole placement, right on top. I like the 45 degree handle on those.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Sherwin had a nice line of 4, 5, 6" deck brushes, but I never liked the hole placement, right on top. I like the 45 degree handle on those.



I wonder why no one has made a 45 degree adapter for these types of block stain brushes?


edit: Ok someone has:
https://www.rvupgradestore.com/Flow-Thru-Angle-Adapter-p/38-4011.htm


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Are they a nylon/polyester or bristle/polyester blend? Does it work equally well with oil? How is it with splatter?



HI there, I wasn't sure about the bristles so I asked. Straight from Peter Bray, Perdura's President , "The filaments are a high grade synthetic PET that show excellent rebound including heat and chemical resistance. This spec also has great abrasion resistance. They have years of hard work testing with very little filament loss."


They are wonderful with oil products as well as waterbornes. Many paint contractors havr shown their project results and footage. 


As far as splatter... It's really surprising, with way less splatter than I expected. Very very little. I tend to make a little mess with a stain brush, but not a problem after coating 2 decks a couple coats of solid body Rubbol stain.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok. Advert over. Thread is closed. PM for more info....or tell em to buy advertising space.  Sure looks like a great deck brush....I could've used that yesterday!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

